# Reasonable price for Oceanic 58 Ultimate?



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm considering buying a new Oceanic 58 gallon with stand... What would be a good price for this combo? 

Does anyone have this tank/stand? AFAIK it comes with the front panel made of starphire, which is REALLY exciting... If you have one, how do you like it? Is it everything you ever dreamed of in a tank?

Tank stats: 36.5"x18.5"x21.5"


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

A new 58G Oceanic?

I'd buy it no matter what the price.


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

Well that is a great first comment, I love your tanks!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Well that is a great first comment, I love your tanks!


Well the 58G Oceanic is a great aquarium! Perfectly proportioned! I'd love to have one!


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

Initially I was thinking I'd get a 55G AGA, but I really wanted a deeper scape field. I'm really unsatisfied with the 4 foot long by 1 foot wide footprint of that tank. I also thought about getting a standard 50G, but when I started looking around, I saw the Oceanic at an LFS and fell in love!

I'm still finishing up the list of other hardware...


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

OK, so I got the quote back for that tank... $210 for the tank, $46 for a glass top, and $460, yes, $460 for the oak stand!

I can stomach the tank's price, but certainly not the stand...

Also, the LFS's suppliers don't have the tank in stock, so I'd be waiting 4-6 weeks while they order one.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

make a stand.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

yup. DIY the stand, you'll save at least half..


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm going to buy an AGA stand for way cheaper. My living situation is not conducive to DIY activities... If I had the tools, time, and space to build a DIY stand, I would. Unfortunately I have none.


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

the stands arealot of $$ but they are really nice! when i move i am probably selling my tank (45gal tech) and moving the stand. just get a replacement tank when i get where i am going, the warranty is only good if u use their stands so kinda makes it worth it if any thing gos wrong


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Where do you live?

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=170379


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I got the generic cheap black stand from Dr.F&S for my 90gal, and I actually really like it. Simple, clean lines, and it gets the job done.

IDK if any of those will fit your dimensions, though...


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

I live in Maryland... very far away from Indianapolis...


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I got my Oceanic 58 from a local big box LFS a while back. It was a custom order that was never picked up. I paid $700.00 for the tank, oak stand, glass top, single bulb fluorescent fixture & oak canopy. Considering that was 4 years ago & it was a good discount price at the time, your pricing is great. Go for it!

Tommy


----------



## avs (Sep 17, 2007)

For my Oceanic Ultimate 58gal I built a stand using IKEA Akurum 36" base kitchen cabinet. Works really well. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

I would get the Oceanic stand. They are very high quality and the price will not be an issue with the years of beauty and pride you will get in return. Back when Oceanic had their budget line (Nature's View), I balked at the high price commanded for their oak stands and got a Nature's View pine stand with canopy. I am kicking myself for that.


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

Eh... If I had the money, I'd get the oceanic stand.


----------



## Frop (Feb 16, 2017)

wschalle said:


> OK, so I got the quote back for that tank... $210 for the tank, $46 for a glass top, and $460, yes, $460 for the oak stand!
> 
> I can stomach the tank's price, but certainly not the stand...
> 
> Also, the LFS's suppliers don't have the tank in stock, so I'd be waiting 4-6 weeks while they order one.


I just got one of these tanks with a stand on Craigslist. I had no idea the stand cost that much. I was resanding the whole thing and restaining it. My used stand looks a bit weathered. I am at least the third owner. It's been used for saltwater. I plan to make it a saltwater tank as well.


----------

